# My new youtube channel + FREE sample library



## nathantboler (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## christianhenson (Apr 5, 2019)

AWESOME - With you on the "resources" thing!!!


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 5, 2019)

Great Video. Looking forward for whats next!


----------



## nathantboler (Apr 5, 2019)

christianhenson said:


> AWESOME - With you on the "resources" thing!!!





Montisquirrel said:


> Great Video. Looking forward for whats next!


Thanks for watching gentlemen.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Apr 5, 2019)

nathantboler said:


>







Moriarty, is that you? Good to see you're in the sample business.


----------



## nathantboler (Apr 7, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Moriarty, is that you? Good to see you're in the sample business.


That David Arnold score


----------



## Desire Inspires (Apr 7, 2019)

Just feels weird.


----------



## nathantboler (Apr 19, 2019)

New video up on one of my favorite studio tools: the capo.


----------



## CGR (Apr 19, 2019)

nathantboler said:


>



Great work - succinct & interesting. Like your video style & editing too!


----------



## nathantboler (Apr 27, 2019)

CGR said:


> Great work - succinct & interesting. Like your video style & editing too!


That's very kind, thank you for watching.


----------



## nathantboler (Apr 27, 2019)

New video along with some free drum samples.


----------



## nathantboler (May 10, 2019)

New video out this morning on purchasing a MIDI controller, and my thoughts on Komplete Kontrol:


----------



## nathantboler (May 22, 2019)

New video out on reversing audio, along with a free kontakt instrument.


----------



## nathantboler (May 31, 2019)

Guitar pedals


----------



## nathantboler (Aug 20, 2019)

Still making videos 
Massive X first impressions video today:


----------

